# Final Fantasy VII is back! Remake Intergrade auf PC



## Loosa (16. Dezember 2021)

Noch jemand, der direkt loslegt? 

Was ist euer Setting bei den Kämpfen? Action oder Classic? Habe den größten Teil vom Tutorial mit Action probiert, aber klassisch ist schon nett entspannt. 
Auch wenn die KI bei den normalen Attacken etwas doof wirkt.

Erste Enttäuschung ist auf jeden Fall fehlendes Ultrawide. Hat da wer einen Hack?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (16. Dezember 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was ist euer Setting bei den Kämpfen? Action oder Classic?


Classic sollte ja glaube für Leute sein die dieses hecktische Action Kampfsystem nicht mögen und lieber so ein Rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem wie beim Original wollten.
Allerdings konnte ich mir diesem "Classic" Modus nicht viel anfangen. Weis aber auch nicht mehr was genau mich da gestört hat. Da musste man ja kaum noch selbst was machen. Hatte ich jedenfalls nur kurz ausprobiert und dann komplett mit dem normalen Action Kampfsystem gespielt. Größtes Problem war dabei für mich aber oft die Kamera die immer wieder überall war nur nicht direkt am Charakter.


----------



## Loosa (17. Dezember 2021)

Irgendwie erinnert mich Biggs verdammt an Charlie Sheen. Vielleicht liegt's am Kopftuch? Und Wedge könnte der Half Man sein. 
Ansonsten bin ich sehr angetan vom Remake. Soweit guter und unterhaltender Spielfluss. Und die Musik ruft sofort Erinnerungen zurück. 

Aber_ wie _nah ist es denn am Original? Dafür hatte ich es damals zu wenig gespielt.

Ahja, und ganz fieses Timing von Epic. Spendieren einen 10€-Gutschein zum Weihnachts-Sale. Einen Tag nach Release!
Immerhin, wer es noch nicht spielt - es ist jetzt etwas günstiger zu bekommen. 



TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Classic sollte ja glaube für Leute sein die dieses hecktische Action Kampfsystem nicht mögen und lieber so ein Rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem wie beim Original wollten.


Ich war großer Fan von dem Kampfsystem, und komme ja auch so langsam in die Jahre. Ich tüftle gerne in den Menüs (die noch etwas mehr Modernisierung vertragen hätten). Dafür nehme ich die Kämpfe gerne entspannter. 

Es steht bei mir immer noch auf Classic. Aber die meiste Zeit bin ich dann trotzdem selbst aktiv; geht schneller.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Dezember 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber_ wie _nah ist es denn am Original? Dafür hatte ich es damals zu wenig gespielt.


Naja, rein von der Story ist es bis auf das letzte Kapitel eigentlich sehr nahe am Original.
Ab und zu gibt es Szenen bei denen man sich fragt was das jetzt soll aber das löst sich am Ende dann alles auf. (Mehr oder weniger)
Und natürlich hat man im Remake eine ganze Menge zusätzliche Orte, Missionen, Storys die man im Original gar nicht hatte.
Der Midgar Abschnitt im Original dauerte ja nur ca. 8 Stunden. Für das Remake habe ich etwas über 40 Stunden gebraucht und es umfasst ja auch nur den Midgar Abschnitt. Wurde also deutlich und vorallem Sinnvoll erweitert.


----------

